
Circuit Simulator Lets You Play Around with Electronics Components in Browser - joubert
http://lifehacker.com/circuit-simulator-lets-you-play-around-with-electronics-1769907355
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9896436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9896436)

------
em3rgent0rdr
neat! I love how you can visually see the current moving along the wires! That
is something that I never got in spice in college days.

